# Looking for another buyer in NJ, Ridgewood Cycle



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking for another buyer in the NJ area for the split the $2000 deal.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

If theyhave s5 in 51, im in. If i read the fine print correctly the bike needs to be in dealer inventory and not on order correct?


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Any complete bike that is delivered by 1/31 in stock or not except the P1


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I was at the bike shop last night they can get any bike. I going in Friday to purchase.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Still looking? I'd like to find an s5 rival in 56, can pay cash.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Humm cant help much since I am NOT FROM YOUR COUNTRY BUT would likely ur inputs as to which store is most likely to give a killer deal on the cervelo r3 Team or r5 hunting got a few but not that exciting anywhere in USA will do will get it shipped


----------

